# equipo sharp cd-cd7000 averiado



## offoxx (Ago 27, 2007)

este equipo exactamente no es mio...segun lo que me cuentan los dueños fue que el equipo de un dia para otro dejo de funcionar, por que se quedo "bloqueado"...eso al menos le dijieron en el servicio tecnico para mi que el tecnico se queria pasar de listo...no estaba bloqueado tenia una tecla hundida y se mantenia todo el rato en el modo de demostracion no me permitia prender el equipo del boton power, sin embargo el equipo se prende, eos es algo, este se mantenia en el hello luego pasaba a pops, rock,etc en el display...bueno ese asunto era debido al boton pegado del ecualizador luego de que lo destrabe...pude reicien acceder al teclado digamos el panel frontal de botones y todas las funciones...bueno pense que con eso se arreglaria pero no...me arroja unos errores en el display..err 0203 y err 0306...ademas no suena que es lo peor y aqui no entiendo y necesito su ayuda...¿¿¿tendra que ver que no conecte los parlantes bocina de agudos a los woofers de cada canal (derecho e izquierdo)?? por cierto como le arreglo el toca cd a este equipo sin tener que forzar la bandeja??...quien tenga fotos o idea o experiencia en este equipo o en otro modelo parecido por favor solicito su ayuda.. este equipo funciono bien como dos años mas o menos...y esta parado hace como tres...bueno yo ayer lo revise al menos por lo que veo dentro del equipo no se encuentran quemados ninguno de los fusibles de la fuente de poder ni el que esta en placa donde entran los 220 voltios que se encuentra bien cercano....por favor me pueden ayudar......se les agradece mucho desde ya...gracias


----------



## offoxx (Sep 15, 2007)

hola otra vez me encuntro por aqui...tengo novedades croe que he solucionado en parte los problemas de este equipo de musica...el modelo del equipo sharp que tengo es el cd-c7000...corrijo por si alguien lo conoce...solucione aquello de los errores que me arrojaba al prender pero no se como arreglar la parte del sonido ya que no emite sonidos (musica) por los parlantes...no se que hacer? ayudadme por favor


----------



## offoxx (Sep 15, 2007)

arregle la bandeja de 3 cd (todo lo mecanicamente hablando) y los mensajes dejaron de salir...err 0306 y err 0203...peor no suena el equipo...que podra ser? ayudadme por favor


                  gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 15, 2007)

Revisa la zona de los destrozos puedes tener una larga y fina grieta, no seria la primera vez.

Revisa todo lo que se pueda toquetear, pulsadores, interruptes, potenciometros....

Normalmente estos equipos el amplificados esta como separado y hay unos cables apantallados que transportan el audio de la placa frontal hasta el amplificados que esta en el fondo.
Puedes intentar inyectar señal para comprobar si  funcionan correctamente el amplificador final.

Utiliza una radio a pilar o similar y con la salida de auriculares lo conectas al amplificador a traves de un condensador electrolitico pequeñito de unos 1uF a 10 uF.


----------



## guillemp924 (Oct 12, 2009)

Amigos tambien tengo problemas con un equipo de sonido sharp el cual usa un STK 402 090S y el problema es que el audio en un parlante esta bien, pero en el otro esta distorcionado. Casualmente midiendo voltages tome medida entre el pin 15 y 12 y adivinen que. Funciona mientras le tengo conectado el multimetro. Cambie un componente aledaño pero nada. Que puede ser? Filtrado? Daño en condensador ceramico? Por fa si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria.


----------

